

Nokia in Talks to Buy Alcatel-Lucent - matthiasb
http://www.wsj.com/articles/nokia-in-talks-to-buy-alcatel-lucent-1428996832

======
danmaz74
Non-paywalled source from Reuters:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/04/14/us-alcatel-m-a-
nok...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/04/14/us-alcatel-m-a-nokia-
idUSKBN0N50H320150414)

------
btoptical
A better non-paywall source is here:

[http://www.lightreading.com/business-employment/how-do-
nokia...](http://www.lightreading.com/business-employment/how-do-nokia-and-
alcatel-lucent-stack-up/d/d-id/715048)?

Includes discussion of how such a merger would affect Juniper. Juniper is
ALU's IP routing partner.

------
SixSigma
Nokia owning Bell Labs, crazy times

------
vmiroshnikov
If Microsoft bought Nokia, shouldn't it be "Microsoft in talks to buy Alcatel-
Lucent" ?

~~~
otoburb
As per the article, with italic emphases mine: "A year ago, Nokia sold its
struggling _handset business_ to Microsoft Corp. This week's media reports
were focused on the idea that Nokia may buy Alcatel-Lucent's _mobile networks_
arm, which would be a simpler deal to carry out than a full combination but
would leave the French firm much smaller."

In short, Nokia sold their iconic and consumer-facing handset division (what
they used to call their "Device & Services Business"[1]) to Microsoft in
November 2013, although the sale didn't officially complete until April 2014.
However, after the divestiture Nokia still existed as a corporate entity with
the majority (over 90%) of the revenues coming from their Nokia Solutions and
Networks division (NSN) [2]. NSN and ALU's mobile networks division are direct
competitors in the telecommunication equipment and software market, so a
potential merger makes sense depending on which side of the table you're on.

[1] [http://company.nokia.com/en/news/press-
releases/2014/04/25/n...](http://company.nokia.com/en/news/press-
releases/2014/04/25/nokia-completes-sale-of-substantially-all-of-its-devices-
services-business-to-microsoft)

[2] [http://www.economist.com/news/business/21590363-after-
sale-i...](http://www.economist.com/news/business/21590363-after-sale-its-
devices-division-microsoft-what-was-once-worlds-biggest)

~~~
Spearchucker
It does indeed make sense for Nokia. Specially in the context of them
considering selling off Here maps. Seems there's a sentiment at Nokia to focus
on their core business to regain shareholder confidence(and hopefully, I
suppose, improve the junk status of their stock).

